# Flairck



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

Have you heard a dutch group called Flairck? I love them, and I would like your opinion about them. If no, they deserve a try


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

csacks said:


> Have you heard a dutch group called Flairck? I love them, and I would like your opinion about them. If no, they deserve a try


Where are the links, then?


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

They are in youtube, as everything, but here is something




http://www.progarchives.com/artist.asp?id=3496


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Csacks
They had a bit of fame long time ago, a bit over the 15 minutes that were reserved for them
I remember them, and to be honest I'd avoid them like the plague. However, I do often come across their album on my vinylhunting. If you like I can get you a copy, but I'm afraid the shippingcosts are going to be horrible!!

There must be a torrent for them somewhere........

Cheers,
Jos


----------

